# New Reel



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I haven't fished for about 13 or so years now. Growing up my dad and I fished about every weekend up until I left on a mission. We had more equipment than you could imagine. Haven't really had much time for it since with hunting and life, but now my 4 year old daughter has been beggin' me to take her (ever since she seen the Barbie fishing pole at Sportsmans  ) Anyway, I'm looking into purchasing a new spinning reel. I have a decent one, but would like to get a newer model. I'd like to spend no more than about $60. What is a decent reel these days? 8 years ago I bought a brand new rod from Anglers Inn. My wife and I went to Yellowstone shortly after or wedding and I had planned on fishing. Never did, and never seen that pole again. To make a long story short, after searching for that rod 2 dozen times, I found it while we were up at my parents for Christmas this year. BRAND STINKIN' NEW! I was pretty excited!!! Anyway, so I have a brand new rod and need a reel. That was pretty long-winding just to ask for advice on a reel  .


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I am really impressed with the Daiwa Exceller reel. I think they are a little more than $60. Maybe up to $70 now but totally worth it. I own three and love 'em. The Pflueger President is good to. Great reels for the money.

Just my opinion

HockeyMan


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, HM! I've looked into both of those and they look like good options.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like both the Daiwa and the Shimano reels.

I used to buy the type with the trigger for casting, but I found that they back lash when jigging.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm a fan of penn and pflueger, I have a bait runner and the supreme respecitively. love them both...... here are a few pic's of some decent reels in your price range


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 on the exceller. Its a good one. I also like that sedona. For me it depends on the rod you have. The Sedona is a heavier reel so if its a lighter action rod, I would pair it witht e exceller. Good luck!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> +1 on the exceller. Its a good one. I also like that sedona. For me it depends on the rod you have. The Sedona is a heavier reel so if its a lighter action rod, I would pair it witht e exceller. Good luck!!


You can't go wrong with the exceller. It's a stellar reel.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

here is a pic of the exceler 70 to 80 buckaruinies


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

While I absolutely love Shimano baitcasters, I've never really been a fan of their spinning reels. I suppose they get nice on the higher end, but the sub-$100 line is not very impressive, and I've owned several. IMO Okuma makes really nice spinning reels in the range you want to spend.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I finally did it! I went with the Pflueger President! Seems like a great reel and I can't wait to get out with my daughter! Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

It is all about the Daiwa Exceller. It has all the great stuff you need in a reel for half the price. I also Just got the Exceller in the bait caster, the new 7.1.1 ratio. All the power for half the price.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently got a President as well. I'm liking it quite a bit.

I compared it to an Exceller and liked the action just a little better and they're in the same price range. Daiwa does have a good gear system, but it didn't feel as nice as the Pres. to me, side by side. It's all preference anyway.

The big finger grip could get a little bit annoying on the Pres, but at least it's easy to grab in a hurry.

Keep it oiled. Pitty to rust out a $60-70 reel.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

This might be a bit more than $60 this is what I use and have used for 8 years or 
so. all this talk makes me want to go buy a new reel. I did buy something other than shimano last year that was a quantum energy casting reel (smooth as butter).. I would be interested to know what you get and how you like it.

[attachment=0:1iszqp5v]ST-1000FH.jpg[/attachment:1iszqp5v]


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kraken said:


> While I absolutely love Shimano baitcasters, I've never really been a fan of their spinning reels. I suppose they get nice on the higher end, but the sub-$100 line is not very impressive, and I've owned several. IMO Okuma makes really nice spinning reels in the range you want to spend.


Ya the $750.00 model by Shimano is rather nice! Just a few bucks out of my range though. Quantum makes some decent 50-$70 reels.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Quantum's $59 dollar Incyte isn't that nice compared to the President or Exceler. Once you take a step up to the Code ($89), it has the magnetic bail lock and you really feel the difference.


----------

